# Make your own Curry Powder and Garam Masala powder



## gwallace (Jun 13, 2011)

Go this in email...I am very grateful for it:
"hari bol all glories to srila prabhupada 

*curry powder* 
1 cup cumin seed 
1cup corriander seed  
1/2 cup mustard seed 
1/2 cup fennel seed  
1/2 cup fenugreek seed  
mix all spices in frying pan on medium flame dry roast till color changes let cool then grind into powder mix in 3/4 cup of tumeric powder and 1/4 cup chili powder  mix well store in container with lid  

*gram masala*
 1 cup cumin seed 
1 cup corriander seed 
1cup green cardomon pod  
1 cup broken up bay leaves  
15 whole cloves mix all spices in frying pan on medium flame dry roast till color changes  let cool grind into powder  mix in 3/4 cup cinnomon powder  1/2 cup of mace powder(optional)  mix well store in container with lid 

here they are yours in the service of srila prabhupada  sanka dasa"

I have yet to try it, but I will soon.  THought some of you could use it!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to DC! The 2nd recipe would be very expensive to make because of the cost of the cardamon pods. Also, storing the amount (for most of us--that would be a lifetime supply) would render it stale before most of us would use that amount. Don't get me wrong, I like both curry and masala. To convert this to more "useable" amounts, visit:

Online Conversion - Cooking Conversions

I'd probably reduce it to T or even tsp.


----------



## gwallace (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for the kind suggestion and link for online conversion.  I agree, it is a rather large stockpile of powder!  You could always give to friends though...

But I do not think I would deter someone from trying the garam masala based on the price of cardamom pods... I have some lying around my spice cupboard and do not remember paying too much.  Anyways, it is good to make fresh and to share, so I say it is worth it!  

Thank you for the online conversion tool!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2011)

The other reason for doing a small batch would be to test it to see if you like it (unless your friend has given this to you in the past). I don't think I'd want the quantity the recipes make if I didn't care for it...I do that when I make a seasoning blend--I cut the recipe to the smallest quantities and test it. If I like it, then I'll make a bigger batch.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried making Thai curry pastes from scratch? The only ingredient I can't find is kaffir lime leaves. I just sub Key lime leaves from our tree.

Craig


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2011)

CraigC--if you have a really good nursery nearby, you may be able to buy a keffir lime tree. You may be able to plant it outside, I have to keep mine inside. I went to the nursery in November and asked if they could order one for me...it took about 4 months. Mine is all of 12 inches tall, but it has lots of leaves. I've had it for two years now. You are supposed to nip the buds off and not let it flower until it is about 7-8 years old. 

You can sometimes find the leaves in speciality markets. I sometimes dream that I've bought a "branch" in the local grocery store...never gonna happen. If you do find fresh ones in a market, you can dehydrate the ones you don't use right away. That's what people I know do with fresh curry leaves.

I also have a regular lime tree plant. I've subbed its leaves, as well as grapefruit tree leaves, for recipes calling for Keffir lime leaves (b/4 I was able to get my plant).


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm fortunate to have a selection of Asian markets and even supermarkets.  If you do buy a pack of kaffir lime leaves, they excess is easily frozen and will keep for a long time.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm fortunate to have a selection of Asian markets and even supermarkets. If you do buy a pack of kaffir lime leaves, they excess is easily frozen and will keep for a long time.


 
I have to buy galangal frozen, but the asian markets here don't carry fresh or frozen kaffir leaves. Some citrus doesn't do well here. Blood oranges will grow here but they will never have the blood red pulp color. We don't get the cold spells required.

Craig


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2011)

CraigC said:


> I have to buy galangal frozen, but the asian markets here don't carry fresh or frozen kaffir leaves. Some citrus doesn't do well here. Blood oranges will grow here but they will never have the blood red pulp color. We don't get the cold spells required.
> 
> Craig




Check this out:  Dried Kaffir Lime Leaves - 15 leaves (.1 oz) Thai Seasoning - Shop Thai Fresh Herbs, Sesonings, Spices Online Grocery & Food Store | Buy


----------

